# Did you ever notice



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

that when you pull out the holiday dishes, you have to empty the entire cabinet? And when you empty the entire cabinet, you usually decide to wash the shelves and change the paper "as long as it's already emtpy"? And then you notice that the dishes are dusty and need to be washed before they go back into your nice, clean cabinet, so you wash and dry them all. Then you have a clean cabinet and the rest of them are dirty, so you have to clean ALL the cabinets, just because you wanted a serving platter from the deepest darkest corner of the universe? (if you give a mouse a cookie....)

Man, my gramma new what she was doing when she wrapped all her dishes in quilted covers and stacked them away that way. I don't ever remember having to do this at her house! And all I really wanted out of that cabinet was the blender!!!!!


----------



## uncle Will in In. (May 11, 2002)

Ninn, Do you remember when you were little, and wanted to play house? Did you have cupboards full of dishes to wash back then? 
Does it seem like life takes a turn for the worse when you weren't even noticing a corner coming up? 
Your Grandma would be proud of you. <>UNK


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Uncle Will, I never really wanted to play house. I always wanted to play fireman or astronaut or some other silly thing where I was bound and determined to get myself killed by the end of the day. I had a few dolls, but they usually sat in my room looking silly next to my tonka trucks. I don't recall a time when I wasn't happier in the dirt than in the kitchen. I think I might empty those cabinets and turn them over for pantry storage. There's not much in there that I really NEED on a regular basis, other than my bread pans.


----------

